# complex bid



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

i need some help bidding on a complex, ive always just done residental driveways never had the opportunity to bid on a complex. the walk ways are 578 feet and the parking lot is ROUND 28,000 SQ FEET , i have a 2003 ford f250 with a 8 foot fisher plow and the trigger would be 2 inches, i no salt or sand included just plowing as of right now i think i covered everything... any help is much appreciated


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

just that little strip?


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

yes sir ... its 400 feet long


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

NLMCT;1992733 said:


> i need some help bidding on a complex, ive always just done residental driveways never had the opportunity to bid on a complex. the walk ways are 578 feet and the parking lot is ROUND 28,000 SQ FEET , i have a 2003 ford f250 with a 8 foot fisher plow and the trigger would be 2 inches, i no salt or sand included just plowing as of right now i think i covered everything... any help is much appreciated


How long do you think it would take *you* to plow that????.....


----------



## NLMCT (Nov 15, 2013)

Defcon 5;1992803 said:


> How long do you think it would take *you* to plow that????.....


i acutally just found out its the parking lot and the big parking lot right next to it which is the same complex ...sooooo im at a lose


----------

